# Tivo now dead, was semi dead.



## cheeseypeas (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello All

I have a problem with my Thomson Tivo.

For quite a while now if the box had a power interruption it would take ages to come back on. At one point a couple of days.

We have now got to the point where it will not come on at all.

I have had the cover off and given it a good dust out and reconnected all the cables in case of a bad connection, but so far no luck.

I am a bit reluctant to pay for a new power supply if its the main board. Do these symptoms sound familiar to anybody?

I would like to find someone with an old tivo that they no longer use so I can swap some parts about and see if I can get it working again.

This old box (now with a 500gb drive) has been a great friend to the household and we all really miss it. It does everything we require at the moment and we would be sorry to see it go.

Thanks In Advance

Rich


----------



## Gavin (Jan 1, 2003)

See http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=520310

Mines working (or should be) and available for just postage (£8 by My Hermes I think) . (Free totally if you live near Harlow and want to collect.

Abrathman has expressed an interest but has not got back to me for two weeks.


----------



## cheeseypeas (Jul 14, 2006)

Hello Gavin

That sounds great. Could you PM me your email address so we can get in contact. I have tried to PM you but my post count is not more that 10 and it wont let me.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## cheeseypeas (Jul 14, 2006)

Have now emailed you.

Thanks

Rich


----------



## cheeseypeas (Jul 14, 2006)

Got the Tivo and now my old tivo is working again

Many thanks Gavin. You are truly a top bloke!

Cheers

Rich


----------

